# Just Bought This 1902 Rambler, Looking For Info, Please



## andybee75 (May 16, 2016)

Hi guys, bought this bike the other day. The ugly front wheel is of course not original, but what other parts do you know to be wrong? Comparing with other Ramblers on internet says that the pedals are correct. Also probably the handle bar, since the handles seems original. Is the saddle and post original? Did it have fenders when new? I suspect that it had wooden G&J clinchers, painted brown and black when new? Is it possible that the ND-hub is original, but been salvaged into a new rim? I found out from the excellent ND-thread here that the markings on the hub only where used in 1902, fits very well with the bike, in other words. Is the ND bell also original? How was the ornated lugs striped, all of them or some? Since it's probably sold new here in Sweden, you would expect clinchers, not single tubes. Anyone with a similar 1902 bike, would be great with pictures. Many questions i know, but this is so exciting, always wanted a TOC Rambler! Thanks for your input!


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2016)

looks all OG but for wheels.


----------



## slcurts (May 16, 2016)

The ones sold in the US would have had wood rims, probably G&J clinchers but that might have been optional. The catalog would tell us that, and The Wheelmen have a 1902 catalog in their library, but you have to be a member and pay $5 for a pdf of it. But that would be the US catalog, and wood rims were pretty much a US thing. Steel was more common in Europe, so your rear one could possibly be original.


----------



## andybee75 (May 16, 2016)

I ordered the 1902 catalogue earlier today, hopefully i will get some more answers. However, when it comes to G&J clincher system, i looked in the swedish 1908 Rambler catalogue and found that the importer, Albert Öhman in Stockholm, still used the system and with wooden rims, painted brown and black. They started making their own swedish made Ramblers ca 1908. Since the brand was well regarded, they kept the name and the features like the lugs and crank on the bikes for a very long time. So, it wouldn't be unusual to import the US rambler equipped with G&J clinchers. Many others bikes used wood rim Dunlop clinchers well around to ca 1915.

Anyway, it would be nice to get a copy of the 1902 catalogue to see if the New Departure coaster hub was optional, i think that this is very likely.


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2016)

slcurts said:


> The ones sold in the US would have had wood rims, probably G&J clinchers but that might have been optional. The catalog would tell us that, and The Wheelmen have a 1902 catalog in their library, but you have to be a member and pay $5 for a pdf of it. But that would be the US catalog, and wood rims were pretty much a US thing. Steel was more common in Europe, so your rear one could possibly be original.




Do the foreign Ramblers not have frame lugging?


----------



## pelletman (May 16, 2016)

I only see the front wheel and I'm not sure on the rear.  I think G & J had metal clinchers too, but I could be wrong.


----------



## andybee75 (May 16, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Do the foreign Ramblers not have frame lugging?



Yes, they did, actually for a very long time, in different shapes though. The Rambler brand survived into the 60's, although different frame makers through the years. This 1908, one of the first year produced in Sweden, were made by Husqvarna.


----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2016)

Cool 1902 chopper....Just need the ape hangers 

Nice find!


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2016)

andybee75 said:


> Yes, they did, actually for a very long time, in different shapes though. The Rambler brand survived into the 60's, although different frame makers through the years. This 1908, one of the first year produced in Sweden, were made by Husqvarna.View attachment 317995



Thanks man!


----------



## andybee75 (May 17, 2016)

Got the 1902 catalogue from the Wheelmen library. They only offered the ABC Coaster hub as a option. So the ND- hub isn't correct, sadly. But since it's quite similar with the ABC-hub and its made in 1902, i will use it, nevertheless. Will probably never find a correct one anyway!. The catalogues are very general it it's description and doesn't say what striping or colours that were used on the rims. My research on the net and surving Ramblers imported to Sweden (very few...) suggest wooden G&J clinchers painted brown and black as i thought, but also matching fenders. Seen a lot of US bikes that have fenders although the often don't have it in US catalogues. For the time being, i will try to clean of the overpainted parts and make it rideable with steel clinchers.


----------



## oldspoke (May 18, 2016)

Hello Andybee,

Here are a couple of photos of a similar ' 02, G & J Rambler, Mod 52 .

My bike did not have fenders.




 


 


 

Glenn


----------



## andybee75 (May 18, 2016)

Nice bike, thanks Glenn! There a couple of things that puzzles me: The decal on the seat post tube: Seen a couple of other Ramblers with that decal and it's placing. But if they were equipped with the original leather toolbox as stated in the catalogues, you wouldn't see this decal, the tool box would cover it. Or did this model not have the tool box? Or maybe the decal was covered by the tool box and everyone was happy with that...

Another thing is the head badge: Should it be painted black as on your bike? Seen one in brass finish with black as background for the text. But also one nickel plated and black. And i wonder if the lugs near the crank also were gold pinstriped?
Regarding fenders, my bike has a screw in the back side of the front fork indicating it would be for a fender.


----------



## mongeese (May 19, 2016)

I dont think that little screw is for a fender.


----------



## mongeese (May 19, 2016)




----------



## andybee75 (May 19, 2016)

mongeese said:


> I dont think that little screw is for a fender.



Would it be for a brake then? The catalogue doesn't feature a brake in 1902. Check this 1902 Rambler with original paint and what seems like original fender:


----------



## mongeese (May 19, 2016)

Hmmm. Very interesting. Mine has that little screw as well and it does not look to me as a fender mounting screw or a brake connection. I have never seen that fender rambler picture before. Also unsure if the 1902 is soley a bike built in 1902.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jul 30, 2016)

i think the small front wheel was a handicap and safety option ,first it made mounting the bike much easier!  second it made you much closer to the ground when you took a header and reduced the force with which you hit the road ! just think of it as a true safety bike ! then again i may be wrong ?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 7, 2022)

andybee75 said:


> Nice bike, thanks Glenn! There a couple of things that puzzles me: The decal on the seat post tube: Seen a couple of other Ramblers with that decal and it's placing. But if they were equipped with the original leather toolbox as stated in the catalogues, you wouldn't see this decal, the tool box would cover it. Or did this model not have the tool box? Or maybe the decal was covered by the tool box and everyone was happy with that...
> 
> Another thing is the head badge: Should it be painted black as on your bike? Seen one in brass finish with black as background for the text. But also one nickel plated and black. And i wonder if the lugs near the crank also were gold pinstriped?
> Regarding fenders, my bike has a screw in the back side of the front fork indicating it would be for a fender.



Late to the party, again, but just saw this comment on the screw and hole on the posterior fork crown. At some point fenders were added as standard equipment but I can say that up to 1900 and maybe a few more years this hole had a screw mounted in it that, with a tabbed washer served as an anchor for a string that ran around the lower headset seam to create a bearing seal. 

I have a few original applications with the described intact. The following attached is a good example on an otherwise severely degraded 1899 Ladies 28.


----------



## andybee75 (Sep 8, 2022)

Thanks, good to know. I sold the bike as i found the other 1902 in far better condition. The guy who bought it has got it back on the road again, his skills with the lathe surely helped, since this bike had several bearing issues. Here's how it looks now:


----------

